# 1984 sentra problem



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

my friend has a sentra that will stall while turning or after driving it for a few feet, itll start right back up and idle fine, just when driving, itll die. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the float bowl, is it sticking? or maybe the accelerator pump is weak... when was the last time the carb was rebuilt?


----------



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok we got the car started today for the first time in 6-7 months. It ran fine for 30 mins or so. drove it around the place a few times and didnt stall at all. Then it just died and now it wont run unless you play with the gas pedal and as soon as you let off it will die. Is that the fuel pump? we changed fuel filter, checked plugs all the basics.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like the warm idle adjust screw is set too low. but it could be any number of things. 
Does it only idle when cold? Any other problems while driving, or is it only while idling that it dies?
It also could be a stuck choke...


----------



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well aren't you suppose to hear the fuel pump hump when you click over the car and not start it? It doesnt do it on that car which makes me think its the fuel pump. Also, it will start, and idle, then you just simply put it in gear and it dies, itll keep doing that until it'll start and die unless you rev it.

The idle likes to bounce around a bit while its running.

Also, is there suppose to be a fuel pump fuse in the box? i popped the the box open and it says fuel pump has a 10A Fuse on the cover it says but when i put one in the slot, its very loose and not snug.


----------



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

and btw its an 1985 sentra


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

185 Sentra has the E16S with a carburetor, and you have a mechanical fuel pump on that engine, so there would not be a audible sould from the pump like an electric would have.
I would double check the spark plug wires to make sure none of them is causing this issue. 
I still think either your warm idle adjust screw is set too low, or your idle curcuit is not working properly on the carb.


----------



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

So its not the fuel pump then?? mechanical fuel pumps are in the engine right???

How would you check the wires?? and how to do you set the warm idel adjust screw? and where is the idle curcuit located?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

bladex10 said:


> So its not the fuel pump then?? mechanical fuel pumps are in the engine right???
> 
> How would you check the wires?? and how to do you set the warm idel adjust screw? and where is the idle curcuit located?


You can take some soapy water in a spray bottle, or even windex works, and spray along the spark plug wires while it is running and if it were sparking to the block you would be able to see and hear it.
The warm idle adjust screw can be found by removing the air cleaner and looking by where the throttle cable hooks to the carb there should be a small screw that adjusts how far the throttle stays open when the engine is warm for idle.
Ite idle curcuit is part of the carb, and you would have to take it apart to clean the whole thing. You might try running carb/ injector cleaner in a tank of gas to see if it helps too.


----------



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

How many rpms should the car be running at while warm?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

bladex10 said:


> How many rpms should the car be running at while warm?


Between 800, and 1,000 RPM is usually a good range.


----------



## bladex10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Its around 800ish in park.. in drive its about 600 and in reverse its around 400. 

Is that warm idle screw the decent sized screw where the throttle body is resting on the head of the bolt?


----------



## sunny168 (Jul 5, 2016)

hi guys, I have a starting problem also... when I try to start it in the morning.. the engine just cranks and think white smoke comes out of the tail pipe.. it takes a few tries but it does start.. sometimes spraying wd-40 on the intake manifold helps start easier.. what could be wrong?


----------

